# Einfaches XML Lesen und Schreiben



## larissa86 (29. Sep 2007)

Hallo!

Ich bin neu in Java und habe die Aufgabe, eine XML-Datei zu schreiben und einzulesen. Es sollen keine externen Klassen oder was auch immer verwendet werden, denke ich.

Ich habe also eine Klasse, die ich für jeden XML-Abschnitt instanzieren möchte, sodass so viele Objekte entstehen, wie in der XML-Datei definiert sind.

Die XML-Datei sieht in etwa so aus:


> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
> <markierungen xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xsi:noNamespaceSchemaLocation="markierung.xsd">
> <markierung>
> <id>0</id>
> ...



Ich habe die ganze Nacht Code gesucht und probiert, aber nichts hat mit meinem Fähigkeiten die Texte (0, Beispieltext usw.) angezeigt. Diese müsste ich eben auslesen, damit ich das Objekt erstellen kann. Wäre wirklich sehr lieb, wenn jemand da ein kleines Stück Code für mich hätte (das kann doch nicht viel sein, oder doch!?) .

Bei der Gelegenheit wäre auch etwas Code zum Schreiben so einer ganz nett. Da habe ich noch nicht genau getestet - Code sah aber "sinnvoller"/verständlicher aus - zumindest das, was ich so ergooglet hatte.

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe,
Larissa


----------



## André Uhres (29. Sep 2007)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/userfiles/user3690/XMLTest.java

Quelle: http://www.totheriver.com/learn/xml/xmltutorial.html


----------



## Gast (28. Jul 2008)

lol


----------



## foobar (28. Jul 2008)

Gibt doch genügend Infos dazu im Forum oder hier: http://www.java2s.com/Code/Java/XML/DOM-Edit.htm


----------



## André Uhres (28. Jul 2008)

Oder hier: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=339583#339583  :lol:


----------

